# Estação meteorológica numa embarcação recreio



## cacts (1 Fev 2014 às 13:21)

Bom dia

Pedia a ajuda ao fórum de alguma possibilidade de criar uma pequena estação meteorológica para uma embarcação pesca de recreio com velocidade do vento, rajadas direção, barómetro etc. 

Fico aguardar o vossa ajuda 

Apresentação sou Carlos vivo no distrito de Viana do Castelo e sou novato nestas coisas de meteorologia  acho o vosso fórum muito bom, vou apreender bastante com este fórum.

Abraço


----------



## cacts (4 Fev 2014 às 10:47)

Bom dia

A pergunta era conseguir colocar uma pequena estação com as carateristicas mais basicas que é velocidade do vento direção e barometro.

Alguem tem uma ideia/ajuda

Obrigada


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2014 às 14:50)

Estações meteorológicas simples há algumas no mercado, agora não sei se se consegue adapta-la para o fim que pretende, mas com um pouco de vontade e imaginação deve ser possível.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2014 às 15:04)

Boa tarde.
Existe um variedade imensa de opções, mas sendo numa embarcação para navegar no mar será conveniente o uso de material mais especifico, pois as condições no mar danificam rapidamente os aparelhos. Como foi dito existem estações baratas que servem na perfeição, mas estas não terão grande durabilidade, penso que será um desinvestimento pela rapidez com se degradarão. Depende do orçamento disponível.
Se tiver mais alguma informação, poderemos ajudar a encontrar um aparelho adequado.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## cacts (6 Fev 2014 às 13:58)

estava a pensar de alguma coisa relativamente barata, visto que é só para usar na embarcação algumas vezes.

Se tiverem alguma ideia partilhem obrigada.


----------

